# Trouble shooting ENET OBD connection



## skynet01 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi guys, i coded my car before without any problems with a cable i bought on ebay (yes i know ) soo.. recently i can't get connection to the car (tried F10 & F30) the weird thing is i get connection lights on my taskbar and looking for ip and get a default ip of 169.254.151.24 does the car have an ip that it always uses so i can manually set my network ip? Can i ping the car on a specific port? (I use ZGW Search as well as i tried EasyConnect)

It can also be hardware issue i looked at the plug and noticed that 2 pins are sticking out more than the others (see pic), do they suppose to do that (i couldn't move them back but i can probably file them down if needed)? I opened the cable up and inside connection is solid on all the wires. Do you guys have any tips on how to troubleshoot connection?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If your LAN Adapter is getting a DHCP Fallback address in the 169.254.xxx.xxx, everything is working as it should be.

What happens when you open the connection Window in E-Sys? Does it show your car's VIN under "Connection via VIN"? Are there Targets in the Connection Window or is it empty?


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

Back in the day few members who made their own cable found out that if you dont have correct resistor value, cable would not work. If you're getting a IP from the car cable should be working...


----------



## skynet01 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for all your help guys! I dont think its a resistor because it used to work before no problem. I don't have anything show up under VIN in the connection window in E-Sys. I am beggining to suspect Parallels that i am runing all this through (yes it's bridged connection, yes i disabled wifi and all other connections). Does anyone know if i can ping the car or a specific ip the car gets just to make sure it's not the cable.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

You can't ping the car if you don't have a valid connection. You can go thru old logs and find previous IPs used by your car.

And the resistor being the culprit is not too far off. When you opened it, how big was the resistor and how does it looked like?

Afaik, it has to be at least 1/2W. If you see a brown resistor, which is carbon based, it should be a big one. Anything less and it will fry easily without leaving any burn marks. 

Cables with metal film resistors can be had for $20 now via eBay. I have enough experience with electronic components to say that metal film resistors are way better than carbon, both in performance and durability. These are blue in color. 

Micro cracks can also be a culprit. Check your solder points.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For proper connection:

1) Make sure motor is running if car is not on a Charger.
2) Make sure EDIABAS.ini (for Tool32 or INPA) is set for Interface = ENET.
3) Make sure Windows Firewall is disabled
4) Make sure all Antivirus programs are disabled.
5) make sure LAN Adapter is set for DHCP and not using a Static IP.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

When I was trying to update ZGW from my car with enet-cable, it failed every time. Sometimes after failing the ZGW got a new ip-adress.


----------



## skynet01 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Shawn and TokenMaster! The resistor in blue in color, i don't know what bands translate to off the top of my head (i can check and look it up to make sure its up to specifications). Thanks for the log tip, where is the log file located? Thanks Shawn about the tips, i haven't checked Windows firewall yet. i'll see what comes up and report back


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

As for my experience, I only had 5% resistors which were actually not good enough.. and didnt feel like buying expensive 1% parts =P in the end I had to use 2-3 in parallel to get them to work. As long as value is correct, you don't have to get fancy with laser-cut or anything, just correct value.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

2 resistors in parallel will reduce resistance to 1/2, 3 to 1/3. You'd have to use 2x1.02kOhm or 3x1.53kOhm to get it down to 510 Ohm (specs is 511Ohm but 510 is close enough)

FWIW, though, I think it's something else, like firewall settings, that is causing the issue. If you insert the OBD Connector and the car reacts to it, then resistor is good.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> 2 resistors in parallel will reduce resistance to 1/2, 3 to 1/3. You'd have to use 2x1.02kOhm or 3x1.53kOhm to get it down to 510 Ohm (specs is 511Ohm but 510 is close enough)
> 
> FWIW, though, I think it's something else, like firewall settings, that is causing the issue. If you insert the OBD Connector and the car reacts to it, then resistor is good.


+1. It is only a pull-up resistor for ethernet gateway.


----------



## skynet01 (Dec 17, 2013)

yeah i just checked it, its a 510 ohm 1% resistor so it should be good, i think the parallels is the culprit, will post back after some troubleshooting. Do you know if there is a window in which i have to make a connection? For example can i have the car idle for 10 min and then connect to it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

There is no Window of time to worry about.

Did you verify Firewall is disabled?


----------



## skynet01 (Dec 17, 2013)

yeah firewall is disabled, no anti virus or anything like that. Just a plain winxp install


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Have you connected your computer to the car in right order? At least on one brand new F31 I coded about a month ago, it was essential to turn ignition on before connecting enet. Otherwise it appearead like the zgw was dead. If cable was connected before turning ignition on, it was necessary to let the car sleep before trying again.

Also you should measure your cable and resistor with a multimeter.


----------



## skynet01 (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks Ap90500 i actually had the cable in before ignition or turning on of the car each time. Defently will try that today. Will try multi meter as well (don't know why i didn't think of that)


----------



## Nugeesky (Dec 21, 2021)

skynet01 said:


> Hi guys, i coded my car before without any problems with a cable i bought on ebay (yes i know ) soo.. recently i can't get connection to the car (tried F10 & F30) the weird thing is i get connection lights on my taskbar and looking for ip and get a default ip of 169.254.151.24 does the car have an ip that it always uses so i can manually set my network ip? Can i ping the car on a specific port? (I use ZGW Search as well as i tried EasyConnect)
> 
> It can also be hardware issue i looked at the plug and noticed that 2 pins are sticking out more than the others (see pic), do they suppose to do that (i couldn't move them back but i can probably file them down if needed)? I opened the cable up and inside connection is solid on all the wires. Do you guys have any tips on how to troubleshoot connection?
> 
> ...


Most problem was Windows firewall, just disable all windows firewall step by step disable firewall if you don't know..
resolved all problems


----------

